Ask HN: Is there an IM that supports code snippets? - dope
======
chatmasta
FB messenger supports it on desktop only. [0]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13799800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13799800)

(Sorry for the indirect sourcing)

------
d--b
Slack does: [https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/204145658-Creating-...](https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/204145658-Creating-a-Snippet)

~~~
neduma
Hipchat and other supports `/code <your code >`

------
WillKirkby
Discord does: wrap your code in `` inline or ``` for a block.

Language highlighting can be supplied too:

    
    
      ```cpp
      /* some C++ code here */
      ```

------
tuyguntn
Telegram does:

for one-liners: use `your one liner`

for multiline snippets: ``` multiline snippet ```

note there is no code highlight

------
rerx
Skype does: Start your message with `!! ` (without the back ticks).

~~~
dope
Wow, did not know this - thanks!

